# Old Injuries, New Start, Pain.



## Sanchin-J (Mar 13, 2008)

So, as most of you who know me on the boards has guessed, I've gone from home study at my own pace, to both home and actual class study (once a week) at the instructor's pace. I'm a big guy, 334lbs 6'0, and I've got bad knees and a back that is very very sensitive to certain movements.  So last week, I come to class in uniform and do my own personal warmup routine consisting of some stretching a few run throughs of the basics, and a form, and everything feels relatively loosened up. Class starts and the instructor has this wicked sick stretching/warmup routine that big people have no business even attempting and all I can is suck wind and try to keep up while he whirs through different stretches and things that scream "Only us thin people can do this stuff well!" 

By the end of warm up, I was already feeling the pain in my knees and back, and my calves had stiffened up so tight you could have literally broken a two by four over them and it wouldn't have phased me. After 4 days of recovering (limping around in pain with stiff muscles everywhere) I started stretching again and finally managed to loosen up those spots but I have to admit it was god awful. I -almost- decided to go back to home training until I am in better shape for regular classes but I didn't, instead tomorrow I am going to once again go put myself through holy hell. 

I need advice on a few things, first being good exercises and stretches for us big guys to help keep limber during the training and to help stay in stance. I literally couldn't stay in stance at the last class for more than 5 minutes at a time because of my calves and knees and I don't want to look like a complete idiot at class again heh.

Anyhow, appreciate any advice you guys and gals can give.


----------



## still learning (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello, In our training classes...especially the beginners, and those in less shape?  ..we always mention...just do what you can do..in time you will grow in stength and power.

Do only what you can...DO NOT TRY TO KEEP UP WITH THE CLASSES and other students.....GO AT YOUR OWN PACE.  Take many water breaks too!

One day you will be able to do what most of the students are doing!

Try walking everyday....and increase the distance as time goes by....the world is not change in ONE day....so your journey maybe longer than others...by NOT stopping...you will reach your achievements!

Remember it is so easy to quit...anyone can quit....BE A WINNER....NEVER GIVE UP! ...Keep going! ..at your own pace...one step at a time...

Go at your own pace...just do what you can...Aloha

PS: Worst thing is getting hurt...and lose out the training time..


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2008)

Remember pain is one thing but when you are in real bad shape it just takes time. Your instructor knows this as well do what you can and increase it each week and before you know it you will be there.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 13, 2008)

Pain is your body's way of telling you to slow down - make sure you listen.  Then discuss what you're feeling - and when, and exactly where - with your instructor.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 14, 2008)

As a big fellow big guy, I feel your pain. 

What everyone is saying is spot on.   don't be proud.  Listen to your body and do what you can do.  Walking or other light cardio is really good for helping shed extra poundage and acting as active recovery.  

Your body will adjust in time and it will get easier.

For me, I found that as time went by I got moreinterested in supplementary training and I took up weight training again.  That made a HUGE difference in my class expereince (speed, power, endurance and flexibility).

BUT, this all took time...hang in there.

Best thing my instructor ever said to me is the difference between the guy with the black belt and the guy who quits is the guy with the BB just kept showing up and working.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## charyuop (Mar 14, 2008)

I would look into those "bad" knees, a doctor should be your first stop. I am heavy too and like you I have problems to my back. For heavy people the spine, above all the lower back, gets compressed easily and sometimes the nerves that come out of there pay the consequences.
I tell you immediately that the compression I have in my lower back causes pain in my hips, thighs and knees. This is the main reaso why I decided to start losing weight. Falling backwards and front rolls, even if well done (and I surely don't), put some stress on the back and in my MA there planty of those.
I hurt a shoulder 2 months ago and I have a very slow recover, I am pretty sure that it is due to my back too.
With years I have learnt through my body, that almost everything comes from the back. So go to your family doctor, or even better a neurologist to have your back checked.


----------



## Sanchin-J (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I've started dieting and am working out now in hopes of losing some weight that way as well. However, it wasn't necessarily weight related, but injury related.  Some from my glory days of football, some from Airborne / Air Assault training, and some from other activities. 

I did however find a nice alternative, 30 minutes before class I take a flexoril and am normally able to make it through the class at 100% capacity. However, that particular medication causes severe drowsiness which means after awhile you get drop dead tired and just want to crawl into bed, curl up into a ball and sleep for 8 hours.

Most of the pain I do get is in my lower back still, and its usually just a dull ache, that and of course the bottom of my feet. We practice on concrete gym floors and by the end of class my feet are swollen up and every step is a sharp stab of pain.


----------



## 7starmarc (Mar 21, 2008)

Just some thoughts on the Flexeril.

It's a muscle relaxant, so it alleviating your pain symptoms probably means you're having some muscle spasms or other related issue -- as opposed to a pure arthritis or joint-related problem. If this is the case, you might not actually need the Flexeril, you may just need a better pre-class warm up routine.

Also, as you mentioned, Flexeril can make you drowsy and slow. I would certainly not recommend its use if you plan on any contact sparring in the class. Also, driving yourself home after your class while under the influence of Flexeril might not be the best idea, either. That being said, Flexeril treats just about everyone differently, so you'll have to rely on your best judgment.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 21, 2008)

still learning said:


> ...just do what you can do..in time you will grow in stength and power.
> 
> Do only what you can...DO NOT TRY TO KEEP UP WITH THE CLASSES and other students.....GO AT YOUR OWN PACE. Take many water breaks too!


 
Very important, don't try to be a hero, do what you can do.



Kacey said:


> Pain is your body's way of telling you to slow down - make sure you listen. Then discuss what you're feeling - and when, and exactly where - with your instructor.


 
Make sure to distinguish between pain and discomfort, pain is your body's way of letting you know you've done damage to yourself, don't let it get that far. Muscle aches and stiffness are natural after periods of inactivity, you have to pace yourself and you'll get through it



terryl965 said:


> Remember pain is one thing but when you are in real bad shape it just takes time. Your instructor knows this as well do what you can and increase it each week and before you know it you will be there.


 
Great advice, stick with it and you'll see improvement.  Good luck


----------



## gkygrl (Mar 25, 2008)

Sanchin-J said:


> I did however find a nice alternative, 30 minutes before class I take a flexoril and am normally able to make it through the class at 100% capacity. However, that particular medication causes severe drowsiness which means after awhile you get drop dead tired and just want to crawl into bed, curl up into a ball and sleep for 8 hours.



Flexiril might be a little dangerous to take as it is relaxing muscles that support the spine and skeleton.  You could end up tearing a ligament or something worse -- not to mention the drowsiness.  Talk to you doc, he might recommend an anti-inflammatory like Motrin (Ibuprofen) if your stomach can tolerate it.  This will help with inflammation.  I always take Ibuprofen before a heavy duty class because it helps me with a lot of the pain I deal with because of MS and it really alleviates the pain and discomfort that is normally there after class from muscle tightness (and favoring certain muscles because of pain).

Take care and best wishes!


----------

